
How Millennial Trophies Created a Generation of Workaholics - fulstop
http://www.theatlantic.com/sponsored/project-time-off/how-millennial-trophies-created-a-generation-of-workaholics/1260/?single_page=true
======
towndrunk
The Millennials I have come across are not workaholics, far from it. They are
too busy on their phones checking "status". It's laughable to think the
"workaholic" ethic came from participation trophies.

